

It's not “premature” optimization; It's “preventative.” - duhroach
https://medium.com/google-developers/the-truth-about-preventative-optimizations-ccebadfd3eb5

======
nazrak
I think it is really hard to know when you should optimize and when not to.
Most of the time a prefer to design my code in such a way that is not fully
optimized but it can be with a few tweaks. There are many places that might
not be needed and it has no sense in optimizing.

